# Clear Fork - Mohican State Park



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I fished the Clear Fork Wednesday and to say the day was unusual is an understatement. I'll make the recap short.

Had never caught a brown trout so that what I was targeting.

Very little bug activity early so I picked up a couple of sunfish on a dry-dropper near the covered bridge.

Moved closer to the dam and started to see rises and splashes. Couldn't tell what they were feeding on.

Changed to a Griffith's Gnat. Second cast something attacked it. I raised the rod to set the hook and the rod broke. Thinking I lost the fish I picked up the broken piece and started to hand retrieve the line. Felt a tug...fish was still on. It jumped right in front of me and I realized it was a brown trout. What are the chances of nailing my first brown with a broken rod and retrieving by hand?

Wife was along. She likes to take pictures of scenery and wildlife. She notices something crawling over the rocks. She thought it was a weasel but after some research we find out it is an American Mink. I think the mink stopped and posed for a photograph.

PS: I had a backup rod with me so I was able to continue fishing. Thankfully, the rod covered by Orvis.

Enjoy the photos.

American Mink.










First brown I ever caught.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

Great pictures and nice fish. Thats a rare site to see i saw my first mink this year while fishing fun little creature to watch.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Ive seen a couple mink down there now in two different areas. They sure dont seem to be shy. One last weekend started playing at the edge of the water right in front of me.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice fish! Those browns are fun to catch.


----------

